# 6-7 months old - growth spurt??



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Do Golden pups usually have a growth spurt between 6 and 7 months old? Enzo will be 7 months old on the 1st. He went through a phase for a week or so where he was only eating maybe half of his food daily. I chalked it up to the heat, because he was otherwise normal and wasn't losing weight. Now, he devours his whole bowl of food the second I put it down and then goes to the bin I keep it in and whines for more. He's NEVER been this kind of dog. He usually just eats what he wants when I feed him and well go back for the rest periodically until it's gone. He looks like he may be getting taller. Also, when he seems actually hungry like this, is it okay to give him more food than I usually do? He gets about 4 cups a day and his food is about 335 kcals/cup (he's on a mixture of LBP - 337/cup - and LBA - 334/cup).


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I have no answer to your question, but your signature collage is so cute! I love enzo's long years!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks! =) I'm finally figuring out how to make Scrapblog free. lol I still suck at the whole creativity thing...other people have such AMAZING signature pics!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Actually, it's the opposite. Around that age, growth starts to significantly slow down. He will continue to fill out, but he won't be growing nearly as fast as he used to. He will reach his full adult height over the next couple of months or so. I would have him strictly on a good quality adult or ALS food at this age and get rid of the puppy food. Four cups a day is really a ton of food. I would cut him back a bit. Our boys (ages 2 years and 8 months) only get 2 cups a day and they only got 3 cups a day until they were about 6 months old.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We're in the middle of the transition to the adult food right now. Well, more like the beginning - we were waiting for him to get down towards the bottom half of his last bag of puppy food. He has a very high metabolism and we are very active with him. It's still significantly less than what the bag recommends (over 6 cups - insane, right?!). If I don't give him that much, he gets too skinny, too fast. Our vet is very happy with his weight. I take him into the vet to get his weight checked frequently since our vet doesn't charge for it. She recommended bringing him in as frequently as possible so that he can just be weighed and get a treat and associate the vet with good things.


----------



## Rusty's mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Rusty is almost the same age and he's also getting 4 cups of food a day - give or take 1/2 a cup....1/2 in the a.m. and the rest in the evening.

He goes through stages - for a couple of days he will be like Enzo and just gooble up the food and other days he's just picking. 

I do know that he is getting taller and taller....he's still slim - you can't see his ribs but can definitely feel them. It's like he's growing an inch over night.....really scary ) he's going to be a monster!! 

You're switching Enzo to adult food already??? I wasn't sure when to do that but thought I should wait until he's a year old??? Do you still feed Enzo twice a day or just in the evening???


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I still feed him twice a day. It was three times a day until about a week or two ago, when I noticed he wasn't eating his lunch meal. I decided to spread it out between 2 meals instead of 3 and he started eating better. I asked a lot of people and the general consensus was to switch them to adult food somewhere between 4-8 months, depending on the person I asked. It just completely throws me because Enzo has never been one to just gobble up his food. He's always been a grazer.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank ate 4 cups/day of Innova LBP when he was that age. I kept him on the LBP formula precisely because it was lower in calories than the adult formula. When I did switch him over to the adult formula, I cut him back to about 3.5 cups. He's not overweight and very active. Come winter, when we're indoors more, I'll probably need to cut him back.

My Maggie only ate 2 cups/day and weighed the same as Hank (68-70 lbs). Depends on the activity level and metabolism.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought about cutting Enzo back a little, but I decided to just continue and adjust it if he started gaining too much weight.


----------



## Lora (Dec 8, 2009)

WOW!68-70lbs!!! Took my Lora to the vet the other day, she's only 52lbs! Makes me think I'm not doing something wright!. She is 10 mos old now and still feed her about 2 cups of puppy Innova daily. Have the feeling she's always hungry, but she's always loved eating, so I don't know... Two days ago I come home and I see the bread is gone )) And I had bought a loaf of bread that morning. The next thing I see is the plastic wrapper is in her cage!!!Lora ate it all :uhoh:
Aside from that, I feel she has so much skin to fill, do you think it's normal? Keep in mind she was the smallest from the whole litter. Or does that matter?


----------

